# Mountain Biking in Slovakia



## mtbslovakia (Jun 26, 2020)

Hello from Slovakia,

maybe you have never heard that such a country even exist, no problem I am used to it , despite that we are in the Europe and even European Union.

Because of this sad fact about Slovakia and because here are thousands of kilometers ideal for mountain biking. I have designed, so far, 50 routes you can ride here. You can choose from short routes for evening to full day trips.

If you want to explore this part of central europe, come to visit us 
https://mtbliptov.bike/en/slovakia-and-liptov-region-forgotten-paradise/

https://mtbliptov.bike/en/bike-routes/


----------



## brankulo (Aug 29, 2005)

Parada, urcite vyuzijem. Mas tam aj nejake typy na okolie Revucej? Mam tam svokrovcov a naposledy ked som bol tak bol dost problem zohnat nejake info. Nakoniec som dal zopar paradnych vyletov na styl skusim uvidim. Krasny kraj. Akoby tam zastal cas 20 rokov dozadu.


----------

